# ewww



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

dont ask me why but I flicked a booger in one of my tanks and my flower ate it right up... she chewed it up first too


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

So.. should we adivse to give that as part of the different and great varieties to feed your Ps???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

was it a good juicy one or a hard dirty one.any hair or blood. info


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL...I didnt feed my P's it.. I was just looking at my Flowerhorn in her tank and she was begging me for food, and I was like... what the heck... see if she would really eat anything because so far yes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u sick sick puppy


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL...thats disgusting..good experiment though


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol,


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

JesseD said:


> LOL...thats disgusting..good experiment though


 thats teh whole point... I am not a weirdo or anything..., just that I really wanted to know if this fish would really eat anything... and this would be my new weirdest food








not that this is going to be in its diet... 
...anyone else with some weird foods for thought for this fish, Keep it safe though?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

lmao......GOT BOOGERS?


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

LOL


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Pics Pics Pics!!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I am gonna have to go ahead and agree with Hays on that one. I wonder if there is nutritional value?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats next on the list or nastiness to feed your Ps, Rayn??? Toe Jamz, lice/dandruff, skin peal, athlete's foot scrapes??


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that is just f*cking nasty man....ewww


----------

